# Simple walnut plant stand



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been fairly busy on other things but my wife reminded me of a promise to make a plant stand so I used some social isolation time in the shop. Had some walnut that the local hardwood store sold cheap because it had a fair number of knots. Used mortise and tenon for the cross pieces. Wipe on oil based poly finish. Wife is super happy. I like the figure in the walnut - really stands out with the oil based finish.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, Phil - looks really nice!

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That has an elegant line to it. Nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice design and execution...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

No good deed goes unpunished - now I have 2 more to make. But seriously, I like doing this as they are quick to build and get lots of positive good will on the domestic front. I cut the mortises by hand and it was surprisingly therapeutic. I'll use the router for the next batch though.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Phil my wife would also like some of them made for her. Since you are Contributor Of The Month could you ......>>


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Phil...simple, elegant and a great look from "cheaper" wood...nice score on the wood. Lesson learned...don't go past the less than perfect pieces.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Great job Phil - love the leg design - If the plans you used were free - would you mind sharing?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Phil


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

That sure is pretty!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Phil.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

dirt_dobber said:


> Great job Phil - love the leg design - If the plans you used were free - would you mind sharing?


Since I drew them up, they are mine to give away.

Some notes on building. You will probably want to adjust the dimensions to fit your needs. When sizing for a specific pot, be sure to look at what ever water catch tray/plate that will be used. The only critical dimension is the width of the saddle dados. You must cut them to exactly the width of the cross piece. I used an exact width dado jig to make but there are many other ways to do it. I cut the mortises by hand but there are many ways to do that as well. I used a shop build taper jig to cut the legs. The actual dimensions are not important, just make them consistent. Glue each leg set separately and then join. I finished the leg assemblies before joining (see below). I used a wipe on oil based poly but any good outdoor/water proof finish is good.

One unusual point, I used a screw to join the 2 leg assemblies rather than glue. I was concerned about the legs taking a hit when moving and breaking the glue joint at the saddle. The 1 1/4" screw is from the bottom. Also, if your saddle dado is at all loose, that's a better way to go than gluing.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> No good deed goes unpunished - now I have 2 more to make. But seriously, I like doing this as they are quick to build and get lots of positive good will on the domestic front. I cut the mortises by hand and it was surprisingly therapeutic. I'll use the router for the next batch though.


I have the same problem, my wife wants 2 more of the plant table I made.

Very nice work! I like the taper on both top & bottom of legs and of course anything made in walnut looks nice. I have about 200 board feet of walnut stored that needs to be planed and used before I get to old!! I plan on using some of it to build a couple of Molly Brown Tables.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

MoHawk said:


> I have the same problem, my wife wants 2 more of the plant table I made.
> 
> Very nice work! I like the taper on both top & bottom of legs and of course anything made in walnut looks nice. I have about 200 board feet of walnut stored that needs to be planed and used before I get to old!! I plan on using some of it to build a couple of Molly Brown Tables.


Thanks. 200 bft, that's a nice stash. Lots of plant tables! There's less than 1.5 bft in mine. I need to do some tune up work on my band saw so I can resaw more of the walnut - want to make walnut/maple boxes. Hoping to get 3 1/4" boards from my 4/4 slabs.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

DUDE!!!! 
That is so nice of you to offer the plans to us.
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the grain mix... nice work!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

dirt_dobber said:


> DUDE!!!!
> That is so nice of you to offer the plans to us.
> THANKS!!!!


Phil ain't all bad.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Phil ain't all bad.


When I'm bad, I'm better....


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful and elegant. I am not showing this to my wife! I already have too many honey do list from her as it is.


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice job! A happy wife is a happy life


----------

